
GStock - stock market analysis "2.0"  - chwolfe
http://www.gstock.com
======
chwolfe
How much of a role will distributed computing play in the continuing evolution
of web-based software? Has this method of user involvement been overlooked by
web startups or is it just not applicable to many 2.0 products?

